# The Hills with no Lauren Conrad



## BeccalovesMAC (Sep 29, 2009)

I don't know if I will watch this show now that shes gone. I fucken hate Heidi and Spencer.  They remind me of stage moms trying to pimp out their kid.  They are so  dumb. I always thought that the show is scripted but with Lauren and Whitney gone it seems like there no more real people left. Everyone else left are like the sloppy seconds. I wonder what they will come up with now?


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Sep 29, 2009)

Yeah, The Hills is not the same without Lauren Conrad. I'd wish they put her back on the show.


----------



## tigerkutiie (Sep 29, 2009)

i feel that without Lauren Conrad in The Hills it's not really the same "Hills". Even though Heidi and Spencer are in it, and i really dislike them, and MTV is bring back Kristin Cavallari, it's not the same. It feels like Kristin is picking up the pieces that Lauren left behind,so Lauren can move onto bigger and better things.
Still, we'll see. I'm probably just going to watch the first episode then i'll decide whether it's worth watching, in my opinion.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Sep 29, 2009)

^ I agree. I hope Audrina kicks Kristen Cavallaris ass.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Sep 29, 2009)

Word! Cant stand Kristen! Wasnt it funny the intro show was called, The bitch is back?" and I cant believe Kristen tried to hook up with Brody... Cant she leave Laurens boys alone...

I love Lauren. Shes once of the view on reality TV that kept their self respect! 

I seriously doubt I will watch this season...


----------



## tigerkutiie (Sep 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_^ I agree. I hope Audrina kicks Kristen Cavallaris ass._

 
same here. especially after that commercial where Kristen dissed Audrina about her relationship with Justin Bobby (haha that name makes me laugh xD) about how they were never in love or something.


----------



## MissCrystal (Sep 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_Word! Cant stand Kristen! Wasnt it funny the intro show was called, The bitch is back?" and I cant believe Kristen tried to hook up with Brody... Cant she leave Laurens boys alone...

I love Lauren. Shes once of the view on reality TV that kept their self respect! 

I seriously doubt I will watch this season..._

 

lol  kristen went out with Brody first. 

The first season of the hills was good but now its so annoying how these grown women are acting ( the scripts are  so bad) Omg i saw Justin Bobby at the club and he totally didn't say hi to me, omg really. Ten minutes later Justin bobby why didn't u say hi to me like omg... Theres one episode for ya and these people get paid like $70, 000 an episode.


----------



## ginger9 (Sep 29, 2009)

^ I can't believe how much they get paid for these episodes! The more I think about it the more I think it's all staged! Have you ever noticed how perfect their hair and makeup is? Especially Heidi, even going to the gym or grabbing a "coffee" she's got the whole full-on makeup and blown out hair going on. 

I think I'm over it but they'll probably still hook me at the end of the season when mtv plays a marathon on some random weekend


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 30, 2009)

i think this whole show should be canned. i couldn't stand lauren conrad so its better now but seriously the whole thing is soo fake!


----------



## luhly4 (Sep 30, 2009)

i honestly have no problem with kristin, actually i tend to like her more than lauren. i will be watching this season, unlike the last couple seasons of the hills.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Oct 1, 2009)

omg that freaken show looks dumb now. Kristen is so uninteresting. If I wanted to see a whore in action, I would call my friend Vanessa and ask her to hang out. JK It is major scripted. I cant wait to see Jayde(Brodys GF) kick Kristens ass. Blah


----------



## Boasorte (Oct 1, 2009)

i cant beleive how much these people get paid either, ehh I never did like the hills, but I did see that special "episode" looked more like a intro to this Kristen person, and honestly, that girl has more character than anyone else I've seen on that show. Lauren and Audrina never change facial expressions, Heidi is a hot mess, Spencer is funny as hell, but annoying, Brody is sexylicious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But K.C seems like she would be a good addition, someone who is "real" or at least as real as u can get on a fake show like the Hills

* I like the City better*


----------



## RedRibbon (Oct 1, 2009)

LC was believeable in a way as a person because she was "nice" and she went through problems and got mad like normal people do but it seems that they've just brought Kristen in to cause drama and that's all she does.  She isn't as believable as LC was.


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 1, 2009)

i used to always like kirsten better on laguna and remember when the hills first came out i wondered why they picked lauren..
i will watch it but i never believed it was real anyway.


----------



## Boasorte (Oct 1, 2009)

was laguna beach just like the Hills?


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_was laguna beach just like the Hills?_

 
it was similar, i think i liked it better and wish they would rerun it!!  it had Lauren, Lo, Kristen and a bunch of other people when they were in high school.  I used to watch it all the time and never liked Lo (still don't!) and never really liked Lauren.

though kirsten really went out with brody first, alledgy she introduced hedi and spencer (through brody) but who knows, it's all fake anyway.


----------



## CellyCell (Oct 3, 2009)

I don't like Lo either! Lol.
I think she's soooo pretentious and fake acting like goody-two-shoes when I remember back in Laguna days she acted like a Heidi... annoying and airheaded. Her acting proper cracks me up.

I prefer a show with Kristen then with Lauren because Lauren is more real in a sense that real life isn't always so dramatic as everyone else in the cast made it seem - but that just created a boring ass show. As a scripted show (lol @ reality tv) Kristen brings more entertainment.

But I never died if I missed an episode of this show - over the years I only caught it through marathons. 

I wish they just brought in the "celebrity" part of their life into the show - it would be more "real".


----------



## ..kels* (Oct 3, 2009)

i'm happy kristin's back. i haven't watched the past few seasons, so i'm looking forward to a new take on the show.


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 9, 2009)

has anyone watched it yet?


----------



## Ggxox (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm sad Lauren left too! I mean, yes, to me it's not the Hills. I loved the friendship between her and Whitney. Like you guys have said they seemed 'real'. 

xoxo


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Oct 10, 2009)

I watched it and was not impressed. I think it looks more fake now


----------



## RedRibbon (Oct 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CellyCell* 

 
_
I wish they just brought in the "celebrity" part of their life into the show - it would be more "real"._

 






 I was watching it the other day (when LC was still in it) and Audrina was walking down the road like a mere mortal and nobody stopped her for an autograph or anything!

The one who really annoys me is Stephanie Pratt, her name suits her so well.  She got a job somewhere because of LC and then despite knowing how lucky she was, she messed it up.

And I wonder why Spencer acts like he's Don Corleone when he's not even employed, I was going to call him a house husband but he doesn't even do anything at home.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 12, 2009)

I can not STAND Kristen's voice!!!  or the way she pronounces things, it sounds like shes talking with a wad of gum in her mouth or something.


----------



## Blushbaby (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't like Kristen but I think I dislike Stephanie even more. She's ALWAYS up in other people's business, talking shit she has no business commenting on!


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 21, 2009)

i watched a couple of the new shows and actually liked them - i do not blame kristen for yelling at them, they were attacking her for like no reason.
i really cant stand audrina she is soo bad at acting she makes it so obvious that its fake.


----------



## MissCrystal (Oct 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_i watched a couple of the new shows and actually liked them - i do not blame kristen for yelling at them, they were attacking her for like no reason.
*i really cant stand audrina* she is soo bad at acting she makes it so obvious that its fake._

 

she wants to leave the hills and mtv already gave her own show .. blah
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she bothers me so much she says she's over justin but still talks about him all the time .. all her conversations she has with people makes me want to jump off a cliff and steph is just as bad, she only became friends with them just so she can get on the show and make $$. 

so far best thing on the show is that little boy enzo ?? lol


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 22, 2009)

i know it's all so fake! i wish they would just rerun laguna beach


----------



## Lauren1981 (Oct 23, 2009)

i feel like i've been gone from specktra for so long. 

ANYWHO

i kind of thougtht the same thing at first...... that it was gonna be wierd without lauren but i forgot that i used to LOVE kristin on laguna beach. lol! i actually like it though. i don't pay attention to heidi and spencer however spencer has made me chuckle a lot lately. heidi........ ahhh heidi. she's still a little girl trying to play dress up in my eyes and to hear this broad talking about having kids as if it's the "in thing" to do is just disgusting and makes me fear for any kids she MAY have. i have to say i agree with spencer 100% on that subject.

why the hell is audrina calling kristin a boyfriend stealer when at the end of last season she told justin to leave her alone and never talk to her again. and why is he supposed to be all stuck up her ass and treating her like a girlfriend when, like i said, audrina told him to leave her alone for good? i personally think that's the best decision she ever made but damn bitch stick with it! lol!

and how freakin funny was that when kristin got hit in the face with the waterballoon??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















:  lmaoo:i had to rewind that part like 5 times.

jayde looks really wierd to me.......


----------



## Lauren1981 (Oct 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_i cant beleive how much these people get paid either, ehh I never did like the hills, but I did see that special "episode" looked more like a intro to this Kristen person, and honestly, that girl has more character than anyone else I've seen on that show. Lauren and Audrina never change facial expressions, Heidi is a hot mess, Spencer is funny as hell, but annoying, Brody is sexylicious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But K.C seems like she would be a good addition, someone who is "real" or at least as real as u can get on a fake show like the Hills

* I like the City better*_

 













lauren was always talking about people doing her dirty and drina just stares at ppl with those big ass teeth hanging out. seriously......


----------



## Jackie O (Oct 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_I can not STAND Kristen's voice!!! or the way she pronounces things, it sounds like shes talking with a wad of gum in her mouth or something._

 
lol I agree. she talks like she doesn't care about anything, in life, at all. lmao

I watched the first few seasons of The Hills but once homegirl Kristin took over, I wasn't interested whatsoever. I don't too much care for her personality, I mean if that's what you would consider it, lol. Plus the show kind of began to lose its luster for me, the fact that it was scripted started to get more obvious so I just stopped watching.


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 23, 2009)

i thought it was badly scripted since the second season..
i will also be glad when audrina leaves.. it just seems like she was never supposed to have such a big part here.. it seems so fake with LO, stephaine and audrina hang out. LO hated these people!! it was also soo fake with LO was like "i'm scared not to be nice to kristen". like really?? they knew eachother their whole life!!!
i loved when kristen took over laguna beach and will most likely love the hills better now.. we barely even saw lauren last season and i always found her to be boring.
i like whitney a lot and keep trying to like the city but it does not catch me so much.. it is so career based and i feel like i'm at my office so much why do  i want to watch them at work? lol.


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_i feel like i've been gone from specktra for so long. 

ANYWHO

i kind of thougtht the same thing at first...... that it was gonna be wierd without lauren but i forgot that i used to LOVE kristin on laguna beach. lol! i actually like it though. i don't pay attention to heidi and spencer however spencer has made me chuckle a lot lately. heidi........ ahhh heidi. she's still a little girl trying to play dress up in my eyes and to hear this broad talking about having kids as if it's the "in thing" to do is just disgusting and makes me fear for any kids she MAY have. i have to say i agree with spencer 100% on that subject.

why the hell is audrina calling kristin a boyfriend stealer when at the end of last season she told justin to leave her alone and never talk to her again. and why is he supposed to be all stuck up her ass and treating her like a girlfriend when, like i said, audrina told him to leave her alone for good? i personally think that's the best decision she ever made but damn bitch stick with it! lol!

and how freakin funny was that when kristin got hit in the face with the waterballoon??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















:  lmaoo:i had to rewind that part like 5 times.

jayde looks really wierd to me.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lauren, i missed you and your reviews on the hills! you are so funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but jayde is weird, she seems so insecure and what;s crazy is she might be the most real person on here.. she looked soo pissed when brody's mom said to kristen that justin's not good enough to be her man. haha.  i love kristen, i do not know why they keep making her out to be this evil bitch, i mean she gets bitchy but she keeps it real and seems more liek someone you actually would know in real life.. i hate when people pretend they are nice all the time and like everyone and what not.
i doubt anyone is scared of her though and she was never really a boyfriend stealer.. i remember thinking in laguna days that Lauren (back in her LC days) should back off and leave kristen's guys alone actually (and LC did date brody after kristen, of coruse).


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Oct 23, 2009)

lol at Kristen voice.  I think Kristen loves playing the villain role. She fucken acts like she is a gangster from Compton when she threatens ppl. 'you don't know who ur messing with' lmfao I freakin spit out my drink. Like I would really be scared of a skiny little girl from malibu. ha ha Am I the only one who is Team Audrina?  I like her. She seems like she is the only who is grounded and not a drama queen.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Oct 23, 2009)

oh is it me or Heidi just a big push over. She lets Spencer walk all over her.  Like when he bought their house and didnt even ask their opinion.  What a little brat.


----------



## ginger9 (Oct 23, 2009)

I can't stand spidi - blah!

I think Kristen is hot! She's not the prettiest or the best looking gal ever but she's got charisma. I like watching her, she's also interesting vs. being pretty but boring, which I find Audrina to be.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Oct 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_lauren, i missed you and your reviews on the hills! you are so funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but jayde is weird, she seems so insecure and what;s crazy is she might be the most real person on here.. she looked soo pissed when brody's mom said to kristen that justin's not good enough to be her man. haha. i love kristen, i do not know why they keep making her out to be this evil bitch, i mean she gets bitchy but she keeps it real and seems more liek someone you actually would know in real life.. i hate when people pretend they are nice all the time and like everyone and what not.
i doubt anyone is scared of her though and she was never really a boyfriend stealer.. i remember thinking in laguna days that Lauren (back in her LC days) should back off and leave kristen's guys alone actually (and LC did date brody after kristen, of coruse)._

 

awwwwwwwww i missed you too!!!! yeah jayde looked pissed over brodys mom period. i was dying because his mom was all hugged up on kristin and shit. hahahahahahaha!!! i'm not fond of her. i thought she was real rude when she was like "let's open the fucking presents" or something like that. like, really???
and kristin was never a boyfriend stealer. that was lauren that kept going after stephen and then she went after brody while kristin was with him too. i don't know if anyone ever heard this but i read that during the time when lauren dated brody on the hills i guess kristin had seen her out and slapped the shit out of lauren. lol! that's why i always got so irritated with lauren talking about how dirty everyone does her. 
i think this show NEEDED kristin because lauren was boring the hell out of me.
did steph have some surgery?? she looks different in the face this season, like maybe a nose job???


----------



## Lauren1981 (Oct 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_lol at Kristen voice. I think Kristen loves playing the villain role. *She fucken acts like she is a gangster from Compton* *when she threatens ppl*._

 



















OMFG!! i promise i was thinking the same shit! she was all throwing her hands in the air like she was set trippin and shit and had that black hoodie hanging all off like she was hard or something. i mean, anybody can talk big shit to stephanie and audrina. put that bitch in watts or gardena and see if she talks big like that. ha!!!
i was dying "it's on bitch!" HA!
and yeah she does sound like she always got a huge wad of half chewed bubble gum in her mouth. you know when i realized i hated the was she talked?? was the episode in laguna beach when they went to cabo and she kept asking everyone "yeah you going to cabo?" and it sounded like "cawwbowww" and then when they were graduating and she was crying through the last episodes... geez SHUT UP! whatever happened to the jessica's that jason was messing with ?? lmfao!!


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_and kristin was never a boyfriend stealer. that was lauren that kept going after stephen and then she went after brody while kristin was with him too. i don't know if anyone ever heard this but i read that during the time when lauren dated brody on the hills i guess kristin had seen her out and slapped the shit out of lauren. lol! that's why i always got so irritated with lauren talking about how dirty everyone does her. 
i think this show NEEDED kristin because lauren was boring the hell out of me.
did steph have some surgery?? she looks different in the face this season, like maybe a nose job???_

 
yeah and stephen was so much better with kristen. this show really did need her, lauren was soo boring. and she was never wrong and always perfect and it made me sick.
i thought the same thing about step! she looks like a different person i could not place why but i guess it could be a nose job.. 
someone mentioned jessica.. omg, i remember her! i hated her lol she was so pathetic over jason!  i remember her mom told her that she wishes she was more like kristin and not pushed around by her boyfriends. haha.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Oct 23, 2009)

Yea, I must admit last years season and it was boring. Cuz Lauren and Heidi are really calm and reserved.  I  dont know what brody is thinking either? Did you see the preview for next weeks episode.  How he thinks he has feelings for kristin. I mean come on! Did you see Kristen in the bikini with Justin at her house. Jayde is way better looking than Kristen but you can tell Jayde is really uncomfortable with Brody and their relationship.  Thats how it is when u date a player. I dont know why they give Kristen the MAN EATER nick name?  I dont think she is all that good looking imo.


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 23, 2009)

i am not sure why they give her name neither  - my guess is that she was never really pushed around by guys and therefore is claimed as a man-eater (because she's not a push-over??? only in MTV land, i guess) but she seems to have the personality that guys would go for.. i am not saying she is better looking than jayde but last season it was brody spending too much time with audrina.. i guess they are just trying to create drama with him. i do not know why anyone would waste time with a player anyway.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Oct 23, 2009)

^^ I agree completely


----------



## Lauren1981 (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_yeah and stephen was so much better with kristen. this show really did need her, lauren was soo boring. and she was never wrong and always perfect and it made me sick.
i thought the same thing about step! she looks like a different person i could not place why but i guess it could be a nose job.. 
someone mentioned jessica.. omg, i remember her! i hated her lol she was so pathetic over jason! i remember her mom told her that she wishes she was more like kristin and not pushed around by her boyfriends. haha._

 
I MENTIONED JESSICA!! LMFAO!!
yeah i could not STAND her she was so raggedy!! always crying and bitching and begging and looking all extra stupid on camera. i don't know how kristin became bestfriends with that girl. i can't see her being able to put up with that kind of crap from someone.
i think steph watched the last season and was like super disappointed with hwo she looked because she got total makeover. all the other girls either stayed the same or just dyed their hair or something. steph lost a lot of weight (not like she was fat to begin with) and altered her face and got her lips done.
i'm sorry but i HATE hearing heidi talk about babies as if they're pets or something. hell, not even that, you have to care for pets as if they're human and she's acting like it'll just be a walk in the park.
i know this shit has to be scripted but how the hell is stacy bff with kristin all of a sudden?
CAN'T WAIT FOR TOMORROW!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











oh! has anyone heard/read lauren's book???


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 27, 2009)

me neither! i did not read lauren's book but want to.
i also thought it was soo fake that stacey is kristins friend now. i mean they could at least make it look real!! 
can't wait until the new one tonight!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Oct 27, 2009)

is it me or does Stacey look like shes is homeless? She looks like me after a long night of drinking. I am 30 yo shes probably like 23 and looks tore up from the floor up


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_is it me or does Stacey look like shes is homeless? She looks like me after a long night of drinking. I am 30 yo shes probably like 23 and looks tore up from the floor up_

 
agreed - i just hate how spencer was hitting on her and now she's kristin's friend..


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Oct 27, 2009)

Things like that make it look really scripted. Spencer is douche. I was hoping that one guy at the bar(last season) would knock him the fuck out.


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 29, 2009)

did anyone see the latest one? i only caught the end of it when they were trying to send holly to rehab.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Oct 29, 2009)

i'm playing catch up. i just watched last nights ep today and i just watched last weeks on monday.
omg i'm sorry if holly really does have a drinking problem but fucking funny was that to see her dancing at the  art thing for heidi's job. remember when she was all in the window with that shit? AHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! how embarrassing. and then this time when she wanted to "breakdance" at kristins party. wtf?! i'm wondering what the hell her purpose is on the show? what does she do? 
i'm over jayde but i can kind of understand where she's coming from. i mean i won't front, i don't know how happy i'd be chilling at my boyfriends ex girls house or always seeing her at events. but her going to kristins and drinking a whole bottle of jeagar just to sit around and loudly talk shit about brody was kind of messed up. lol! and then she had the nerve to say "when i say yelling i mean talking angrily" wth is "talking angrily"??? she's a trip.
ole justin still up to his old tricks but i don't think kristin is having it. and audrina thinks she's gonna have one up on kristin next week by telling her that she met up with justin. it doesn't matter because over the course of 4 years audrina was never his girlfriend either! justin is a pussy afraid of his own feelings and to express them so he'll always play that game.
and WHY WHY WHY is stacie on this show?! how the hell is she kristins friend? i'm so tired of seeing her lame ass. ha!
and i love kids but i'm a little over enzo......... seriously


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 30, 2009)

i 100% feel jayde on this, i woulda smacked brody when he said he does not know if he had feelings for kristin, he has to explore that option first. wtf??  though i would not go out with someone like him.. idk i dont even think he is that attractive anymore. but she should just ditch him instead of bitching and crying all of the time.
but yea, holly dancing was really funny, she has no purpose but i do remember her being so drunk at heidi's rehersal dinner so maybe they went off from there?
i am over enzo, too.. he is probably the kid of a producer or something so they threw him in there!
stacie is annoying, i hated her as the bar tender, and hate how they threw her in there!


----------



## MissCrystal (Oct 30, 2009)

haha i still like enzo .... 
wtf is wrong with steph's face not a good look...she went a little over with the plastic surgery.
and i thought adrina and lo hated each other now there like best buds, this show is so fake they should should just admit its scripited and get over it. Where did stacey the bartender come from, i hate how they have random people on the show then all of a sudden there main characters .... they should have least brought back jenn bunny instead of the bartender broad.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Oct 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissCrystal* 

 
_haha i still like enzo .... 
wtf is wrong with steph's face not a good look...she went a little over with the plastic surgery.
and i thought adrina and lo hated each other now there like best buds, this show is so fake they should should just admit its scripited and get over it. Where did stacey the bartender come from, i hate how they have random people on the show then all of a sudden there main characters .... they should have least brought back jenn bunny instead of the bartender broad._

 
exactly, i mean i think we all know it's scripted to an extent but them throwing stacie in there as kristins damn near bff just gives it away you know? and i already thought she was ugly but FUCK seeing her with no makeup has been giving me acid reflux!!!!!


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 30, 2009)

i was thinking of jenn bunny before - stacey the bartender reminds me of her in a way.  they should just bring jenn bunny back.. like what she did was so horrible but than lauren forgave others who went after her guys and stayed friends with brody.  like seriously??


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Oct 31, 2009)

^^ I agree about Jenn Bunny. She was on Laguna since the beginning. If they are going to have anyone on there make sure she doesn't look like a transient.  Stacey is just dumb.


----------



## Ggxox (Oct 31, 2009)

I can't wait to see this season eventually, I'm still on season 4 here!

xoxo


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 4, 2009)

i missed last night's but will catch up soon, did anyone see it?


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 4, 2009)

okay i'm still stuck on the previews for next week for two reasons.
1. spencer going to talk about/ have vastectomy at the ripe age of 25??
2. audrina putting her feelings back out on the line for justin and him saying that kristin did something to and for him that no one ever has including audrina  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 poor audrina i wanted to reach through the screen and pick her jaw up off the ground after that remark. lol!

but back to the current ep. wtf, okay i know this shit's scripted (but i like to pretend it's not) but seriously? why did kristin say to justin 'we got into a HUGE fight' wtf? audrina did what she does best; stares with those big ass chiclets hanging out and kristin contradicted herself throughout the conversation. that's all it was!

again, why is kristin bff with stacie??!!!

and jen bunney. wow. she looked better but i still think she's a hot mess. 

for some reason through the whole ep i kept thinking about how brody has hooked up with lc, kristin, audrina, & jen. he just keeps it all in the fam huh??

can't wait to see that "fight" next week. who swung on who first? was it kristin? i wonder what audrina is gonna say after justin says that bullshit to her? then you know he's gonna look all stupid and shit, sitting there giving kristin mad props for taking him where "no woman has ever taken him" and she's all over brody and getting back with him. wow. 

i also wonder if lauren is gonna make an appearance. and how the hell they go from holly having this HUGE drinking problem to where she prob needs to go talk to someone to nothing at all. i'm waiting on her to fall down the stairs or something. make the shit really interesting (i say that because i know the show is fake. i don't make light of alcoholism in any way). she'll fall down the stairs, chip those beaver teeth, heidi will have make herself cry to look like she gives a damn which is what she always does, steph will start crying with that wierd look on her face............
tell me again why we love the hills so much??? lmfao!!! i will never stop watching this show. it's kind of like when the whole cast of laguna beach changed. it wasn't the same but i didn't stop watching for one second.
oh i saw in some magazine that jessica is getting married!!! i didn't see to who but that was SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO crazy!!!


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 5, 2009)

lol i agree, i have no idea why i keep watching but i seriously will not stop, for some reason it is so interesting.
lamo i also like to pretend it's real


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Nov 5, 2009)

lmfao Lauren....YES! Holly is fucken boring even when she is drunk and doing the running man. Her ass needs to go back to Colorado.  Spencer is a douche. Im glad he is getting snipped. Assholes like him do not need to reproduce.   Kristen and Brody are just dumb.  Why would Brody leave a playmate for Kristen? I don't think she(kristen) is good looking imo.  I have a feeling Jayde will throw the first swing. Kristen tries really hard to portray this BAD ASS image but she aint shit. Please....


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm not feeling this season and just watch it out of habit and now boredom.  WTF is Stacie the bartender in it pleae and since when was she so tight with Kristen. It's farcical! 

When I spotted her in the congregation at Heidi's wedding I thought The HIlls had gone bonkers, but bringing her back this season makes NO sense. What's her purpose?!!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_lmfao Lauren....YES! Holly is fucken boring even when she is drunk and doing the running man. Her ass needs to go back to Colorado. Spencer is a douche. Im glad he is getting snipped. Assholes like him do not need to reproduce. Kristen and Brody are just dumb. Why would Brody leave a playmate for Kristen? I don't think she(kristen) is good looking imo. I have a feeling Jayde will throw the first swing. Kristen tries really hard to portray this BAD ASS image* but she aint shit. Please*...._

 





THANK YOU!! you know what it is?? these girls are the arguing/gossiping type of dramatics, not the type to get into an actual fight and since kristin's always the one to get all loud and shit the others normally back away so she's used to it. i think she thought she was gonna punk audrina. granted, audrina really didn't get in her shit about anything but she didn't just take that shit.  she threw that "f*ck you" right back at kristin. lol!!

that was stupid of brody. jayde is not hot to me at all (she just looks wierd. like she got some really wierd back alley face lift or something) but i would think he'd stay with her over going back to kristin. i think it's the chase tho. kristin goes from one guy to the next and doesn't sweat anyone and those kinds of guys are used to getting chased by girls
 omg holly SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO needs to leave the show. i'm tired of looking at her. she's as bad as audrina with those teeth hanging out. she's just useless. she came on the show to try and be like her younger sister. wow.
spencer is an ass but i have to admit, he's been cracking my shit up lately. ha! at least he's honest about not wanting to raise some kids that would just be mini-me's of him.

heidi looks more and more like a little girl playing dress up. she just looks stupid to me 24/7 with all that damn weave in her hair just to go film some fake as lines at her "real" house. lol!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_I'm not feeling this season and just watch it out of habit and now boredom. WTF is Stacie the bartender in it pleae and since when was she so tight with Kristen. It's farcical! 

When I spotted her in the congregation at Heidi's wedding I thought The HIlls had gone bonkers, but bringing her back this season makes NO sense. What's her purpose?!!_

 

HONESTLY?? i think they did it just for the ratings. they had dropped a lot anyway with lauren because i think we can all agree and say she was boring as hell. but i heard the ratings dropped even more since kristin came back. i know personally i wanted kristin on there WITH lauren.....


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 6, 2009)

^^ Agreed kristin should have been on from the start, with lauren, like laguna.. than it would not be so random now.


----------



## ginger9 (Nov 6, 2009)

I think someone mentioned brody wasn't that great looking and I just have to put my two cents in. He's the perfect example of how personality can influence how someone perceives you. And to me brody is not attractive because he has a lame personality. I don't care how handsome he is, he's just so cheesy and a douche. And no, I'm not just saying that cuz I'd hit that if I ever get the chance. Seriously I'm too old and he's also like the exact opposite of my type LOL.


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_I think someone mentioned brody wasn't that great looking and I just have to put my two cents in. He's the perfect example of how personality can influence how someone perceives you. And to me brody is not attractive because he has a lame personality. I don't care how handsome he is, he's just so cheesy and a douche. And no, I'm not just saying that cuz I'd hit that if I ever get the chance. Seriously I'm too old and he's also like the exact opposite of my type LOL._

 
I totally agree. He's a class A dic*head! The way he dissed Jade at his surprise b'day party shocked me. She went to all that trouble and the next thing I see is him calling her a bitch cos (understandably) she didn't want everybody pissing off to Kristen's house fro an "afterparty" when they'd barely spent 10 mins at the party she'd planned for Brody.

She's weak as hell though and allows Brody talk down to her so she only has herself to blame.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Nov 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_I totally agree. He's a class A dic*head! The way he dissed Jade at his surprise b'day party shocked me. She went to all that trouble and the next thing I see is him calling her a bitch cos (understandably) she didn't want everybody pissing off to Kristen's house fro an "afterparty" when they'd barely spent 10 mins at the party she'd planned for Brody.

She's weak as hell though and allows Brody talk down to her so she only has herself to blame._

 
I totally agree.  Brody and Spencer are friends for a reason..cuz they are both dickheads


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 10, 2009)

true true true
he's really too old for all of this anyhow.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 11, 2009)

wow....
so spencer went to try and get a vastectomy and had no idea what it was really. dumbass. and why the hell is heidi talking about having babies like it's a freakin walk in the park?! this girl has no idea. i'm not even a mom and i take that shit seriously. she's stupid. 
and how about that "almost" fight between jayde and kristin?? hahaha!! who pushed who first? i couldn't tell. meanwhile justin is breaking drina's heart over a female who's getting back with her ex-boyfriend. HAHAHAHAHA!!! but you know.... ole justin bobby had a good point. the same point i've been making (in my own head). she told him to get out of her life, then got pissed when he did what she said and started dating someone else, then went out with his bestfriend, then decided she still had feelings and wanted him back. so yeah audrina, what DO you want???? i'm about as confused as ole j.b.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anywho, i keep waiting for lauren to walk down the street or something. lol!

oh!!!!! and what's up with kristin decorating with all those books like she reads or something?? hahaha! you guys saw all those books on those shelves in the background?? geez!! and she just had an interview this summer where she was talking about how much she hates reading but then she's got 1000 books lined up in her house. wtf???

good episode though.


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 12, 2009)

it was a good show, i am really sick on enzo at this point.. like go home kid! and spencer is a trip.. though i really thought it was reversable?? i actually know someone who had it done (though he was like in his late 30s) and he did have it reversed? i must have missed something on that part.
and JB does have a point, he is silly for being so into kristen but of course even if this was real life, he could just be saying that to make audrina upset.


----------



## Pink_minx (Nov 12, 2009)

I actually like Kristen in this show lol.  lauren was starting to get boring...I want to see more drama!  I dont think Kristen is a bad bitch, honestly audrina messed it up with justin for sleeping with Brody in his hotel in the last season of the hills.


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 12, 2009)

^^ the thing is jb always always said he was never committed to audrina and she knows this. she said she is forever and ever done with him.. so she should move on already!

i was never really an LC fan, i grew to kinda like her for the first few seasons of the hills but always liked kristen better.. i just wish she had a more interesting partner in crime than bar tender stacey.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_it was a good show, i am really sick on enzo at this point.. like go home kid! and spencer is a trip.. though i really thought it was reversable?? i actually know someone who had it done (though he was like in his late 30s) and he did have it reversed? i must have missed something on that part.
and JB does have a point, he is silly for being so into kristen but of course even if this was real life, he could just be saying that to make audrina upset._

 
omg i'm SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO over enzo!!! go the fuck home!! where are his parents??!! i would NEVER leave my child alone with somebody like heidi wtf??!! idiots.
i thought it was reversable also. i always thought vastectomy was just tying the seminiferous tubes and snipping them a little but hey, i'm no doctor. maybe the doctor was fucking with him because he had somebody as lame and shallow as spencer going in trying to get a vastectomy but treating it as if he were just going to get a haircut. geez. why not just pullout instead of going through all that to keep her from getting knocked up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a piece of me thinks justin was for real about leaving audrina alone. i think he was trying to give her what she asked for when she said she wanted him to stay out of her life and then when she went out with his friend and was trying to be all in his grill when he started moving on he was just looking at her like a little girl that doesn't know what she wants.
can't wait til next week when he finds out she's back with brody. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink_minx* 

 
_I actually like Kristen in this show lol. lauren was starting to get boring...I want to see more drama! I dont think Kristen is a bad bitch, honestly audrina messed it up with justin for sleeping with Brody in his hotel in the last season of the hills._


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 18, 2009)

anyone see last night? i missed it, of course but will catch up


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes I seen it last night.  Nothing too dramatic happened. I love how Heidi is going ot plan a surprise pregnancy. How pathetic is that?


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 19, 2009)

i know it;s all for the show but that is sooo stupid! i remember when heidi was a party girl! plus she has so much surgery that i think people forget how young she really is. isn't she like 23?? i remember at 23 i was far from wanting a family! (still am, actually, just not ready at all).


----------



## MissCrystal (Nov 25, 2009)

last nights episode was crazzyy strippers, preggy girls, and kristen and stacy kissed !!! lol i still don't know how kirsten and stacy are all of a sudden BFF's, im so over audrina i want her to leave and take steph with her. Thats why i liked this episode they were barley in it.... and is it just me or is spencer so funny this season. I actually like this season more then with lauren in it she was to 'careful' about everything (even though its all fake) to have that good girl image that she over did it.


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 27, 2009)

Yea i was never an LC fan. spencer always cracks me up, i know he's horrible but some of the shit he says is funny.   i really gotta catch up i missed a lot.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 2, 2009)

anyone see last night? i feel like i missed the whole season!  i think i would rather watch old laguna reruns


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 7, 2009)

i finally caught up and eh.. it was alright. this season was not too great, brody bores me i have no idea why lo is even around still and am so over enzo it kills me! kristin is not as entertaining as she used to be and JB/Audrina thing is so annoying. he was right, they went months without talking than she asks where their relationship is going.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Apr 1, 2010)

wow.....
have you guys seen the trailor for the last season??
and i have to say heidi looks f'n horrible. especially when she starts crying... her face looks so distorted. APRIL 27TH!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Hills (Season 6) | Trailer | Video | MTV


----------



## MissCrystal (Apr 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_wow.....
have you guys seen the trailor for the last season??
and i have to say heidi looks f'n horrible. especially when she starts crying... her face looks so distorted. APRIL 27TH!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The Hills (Season 6) | Trailer | Video | MTV_

 

LOL yea i've seen it .. looks like a mess of a final season



ofcourse i'll be watching it


----------



## noahlowryfan (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm glad this show is ending. It's not the same without Lauren in it.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 2, 2010)

lol I guess Kristen couldnt bring in the viewers. FAIL BITCH!


----------



## hello_my_apple (Apr 10, 2010)

yea i know! i think everyone is tired of the i'm the biggest bitch act. I'm just trying to figure out why these girls are scared of Kristen? i'd break her in half, she's not half the woman Lauren was, and i think Lauren realized she has the talent and the smarts to do greater things, unlike like Heidi. i dont think i'll miss the Kristen era of The Hills, i missed the show when Lauren left.



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_lol I guess Kristen couldnt bring in the viewers. FAIL BITCH!_


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_lol I guess Kristen couldnt bring in the viewers. FAIL BITCH!_

 
HAHA totally! I stopped watching once LC left! HURS.hahas


----------



## Civies (Apr 12, 2010)

I love LC, she's a really good girl but she's sort of boring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 awesome style though. I think they make Kristin out to be a huge bitch when she isn't really in person (okay maybe just a little). But I saw her interview and she said she's just acting like a big bitch to try to stir up drama for the producers because that's what they want . I'm glad the upcoming season is the last though, so many things are redundant and I just don't care for their life - especially Heidi and Spencer. I wish they'd stop trying to be famous


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 12, 2010)

i think the hills died a long time ago, before lauren left. she was soo boring to me, omg.
kirsten was great at laguna and i still think she should have gotten the spin off instead of lauren to begin with... buuut she didn't and it was a poor choice for her to take over a show that was so established already.
i will watch the final season, even though it will probably be stupid.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 26, 2010)

when does the final season start


----------



## noahlowryfan (Apr 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_when does the final season start_

 
Tomorrow at 10pm.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 27, 2010)

yay cant wait


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 27, 2010)

me neither 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the hills has always been such a guilty pleasure of mine haha


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 27, 2010)

Bea2ls, I cant wait for tonight


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 29, 2010)

omg i missed this!! did u see it???


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (May 4, 2010)

yes it was pretty good. It made it seem like brody and audrina had a thing going on. omfg! heidi looks like an alien


----------



## RedRibbon (May 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_lol I guess Kristen couldnt bring in the viewers. FAIL BITCH!_

 
Hahahahaha, she pissed me off, I swear they made her be bitchy because she was NEVER nice..saying that, I only saw her a few times and then stopped watching because it go so boring.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_my_apple* 

 
_yea i know! i think everyone is tired of the i'm the biggest bitch act. I'm just trying to figure out why these girls are scared of Kristen? i'd break her in half, she's not half the woman Lauren was, and i think Lauren realized she has the talent and the smarts to do greater things, unlike like Heidi. i dont think i'll miss the Kristen era of The Hills, i missed the show when Lauren left._

 
I think Lauren just wanted some privacy..what always used to confuse me was that nobody was out hounding them for autographs when they were on screen, surely if they were such big stars and the show was "real" they'd be hounded all the time?

I think Lauren did well getting out when she did because I didn't see where else the storyline could go.  She'd already had major fallings out with everyone else there apart from her "one true friend".  I don't think there was anything else she could do.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_i think the hills died a long time ago, before lauren left. she was soo boring to me, omg.
kirsten was great at laguna and i still think she should have gotten the spin off instead of lauren to begin with... buuut she didn't and it was a poor choice for her to take over a show that was so established already.
i will watch the final season, even though it will probably be stupid._

 
I agree with this to a fair bit as well..I don't watch The City because Whitney is kinda boring..well, normal and normal doesn't make good TV.  The Hills started to grate on me after Heidi went away and Spencer followed her and they had their whole fake marriage sham.  I do wonder why she's gotten so much surgery, she was so pretty before and I wouldn't be surprised if ape man Spencer had something to do with it.


----------



## Lauren1981 (May 14, 2010)

i agree with bea2ls. the hills did die and thats why they brought kristin back. look at all the shit they're doing to make it big again. i mean, i won't lie, i still watch because i've always loved the hills but all of heidi's dumbass surgery and spencer going crazy.... kristin's allegedly on crack and now she's bff with audrina. i read in Us weekly that spencer got into a fight with the producer because for drama the producer wanted him to punch holly in the face. wtf?? oh well.
and i don't think lauren really used the show to be famous. i think she did it to at least get her name out there but i don't think her intent was to be some A-list celebrity.


----------



## BEA2LS (Aug 1, 2010)

did anyone see the final show? i was so disappointed, i do not like how it ended to be honest.


----------



## nunu (Aug 1, 2010)

^ I did and i didn't get it? We all knew it was scripted but even the set was fake? I don't know what to make of it. I hate Kristen she is so boring and her voice annoys me. The Hills is nothing without LC.


----------



## BEA2LS (Aug 2, 2010)

it was weird.. like they are finally admitting its fake? lol they should have had better flashbacks too


----------

